# EasyCAP capture Driver



## Diggumz (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok to make this easier for you and me I will start out with telling you the capture model number and such.

Model No.: DC60
Usb type: 2.o Port
Cables: Audio-in, CVBS-in, and S-Video in

An attachment I have uploaded shows that the device's driver could not be installed. The device came with a CD with the driver on it. Sadly it does not work as I keep getting and error saying that the device is not plugged in or the drivers are not installed.

I will uninstall the drivers and do a system reboot and reinstall them. If you need any more information just ask for it and I will give it out.

If any pictures are needed I will try to provide some.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems to be a common issue with that device, even when the device was new running on XP. I don't imagine you will be finding a Win7 driver. You could check their website (if you can find it, I can't).


----------



## yads2k1 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok so how to fix the problem??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may be of help YouTube - Ezcap, EasyCap Install Problem Fix and Setup Tutorial Windows 7 32bit 64bit / Vista 32bit 64bit also a suggestion here http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/658286-solved-easycap-capture-usb-2-a.html


----------



## Diggumz (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay I figured out how to install the driver a few weeks ago. Now the problem is that there is no sound when recorded.


----------



## immortalbeauty7 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just purchased my EasyCap and I've been trying to days to install the driver software and it says it can't locate it. 
I plug in the EasyCap and then it does its thing then it says "Found New Hardware" "Insert the disk that came with your device" and then it says "Windows can not find driver software for your device"

What do I do? Do I need another disk? I have exactly what you showed up above.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you hook up the leads as shown


----------

